# Another couple of opera fans born



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have done 14 opera appreciation speeches to my 2 Toastmaster clubs and I invited a very handsome hunter/fisherman Montana bud from one of my clubs and his wife who had never been to an opera to go see The Consul. They really liked it a lot and I had him get up in front of the club and tell what he was most impressed with. He was blown away with the fact that you could hear everyone at the back of the house without miking and he said the story was much more engaging than a light hearted musical. All people need is exposure to enjoy opera.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

That's great! It's especially nice to hear about people who might never have thought they could respond to opera loving it once they see one. It reminds me of myself fifteen or sixteen years ago.


----------

